# Issues logging into Dashboard this morning?



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

After getting back from an airport run this morning, I decided to pull up the dashboard on my home computer. Unfortunately, I keep getting an "Internal Server Error" ... I still have the app running on my phone -- could there be a conflict there?


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

Additionally, you can't call the clients now. Uber servers does not connect to clients phone.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Same here. They sent me an email "Partner Payment Statement" with the usual web link. Click on it and I get the same "Internal Server Error..." crap. 

How come that a company that claims to be a leading edge tech company can't keep their vital operating systems from failing all the time ? It seems the whole organization is so poorly run, so poorly managed, that it is almost a laughing joke. I wonder if those investors that have plunked money into Uber have done their homework properly about the real quality of management, as somebody like Buffett would never miss doing while looking at a company.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

SOBE said:


> Additionally, you can't call the clients now. Uber servers does not connect to clients phone.


This is the new Uber management technique to avoid that drivers bother passengers by calling them. Haven't you seen the Uber training videos that strongly discourage drivers calling passengers ? Now they found a way to just completely block that practice.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Seems to be back up and running -- I just had gotten a bit concerned... thinking that the system had crashed and that i wouldnt get credit for the ride.


----------

